# 2011 Masi Partenza



## bgitler (May 14, 2013)

*2011 Masi Partenza and 1987 Centurion*

I feel like I have been on an endless search to find a decent used road bike. So far either I'm mostly only finding 56cm or 60cm , and I need a 58, or I learn after posting a question about it that it is a poor bike. I recently found a 2011 Masi Partenza for $375. I plan on riding about 50 miles per week and I weigh about 200 lbs (if that matters). I'm also looking at a 1987 Centurion Dave Scott Ironman. The link is below:

87 Centurion Dave Scott Ironman 58 cm


I also included the components for the Masi below:

Frame & Fork
Frame Construction TIG-welded
Frame Tubing Material Butted alloy
Fork Brand & Model Masi Elite
Fork Material Carbon integrated with alloy steerer, aero crown
Rear Shock Not applicable

Components
Component Group Road Mix
Brakeset Tektro 510 A alloy dual pivot brakes, Shimano 2300 STI levers
Shift Levers Shimano 2300 STI
Front Derailleur Shimano 2300
Rear Derailleur Shimano Sora
Crankset FSA Tempo, 34/50 teeth
Pedals Alloy Cage
Bottom Bracket FSA square taper
BB Shell Width Unspecified
Rear Cogs 8-speed, 12 - 26 teeth
Chain Shimano HG-40
Seatpost Masi Alloy, 27.2mm diameter
Saddle Masi SLS w/ Crmo Rails
Handlebar Masi alloy
Handlebar Extensions Unspecified
Handlebar Stem Masi 3-D Forged
Headset FSA 23/CC internal

Thanks for your help, I have learned so much from this site!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hard to yea or nay the bike without knowing more... mainly the condition. But "on paper" at least, the asking price is in line with the model year and specs. 

No matter the cost or specs, it's important that the bike fits, so the adage ride, then decide, applies. 

If after the test ride you're still interested, ask the seller to bring the bike to your LBS for mechanical and fit assessment. They should also be able to ballpark the street price for you.

EDIT: the above comments are in regard to the Masi. You edited and added the link to the Centurion after I started my response.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Nothing to add with regard to the Masi.

For the Centurion - after the last one, I swore off bikes that old. While all the parts for them are still floating around, so many standards have changed that every repair or replacement becomes a project. I didn't want a project. I wanted a bike I could ride to school every morning, and walk into a shop and buy a new cassette for when it came up. More major stuff, like wearing out the rear wheel, triggered much more significant projects.

You're spending enough for a used bike shop to want your business. Have you phoned around? It's not quite like buying a brand new, high dollar bike, but used via a shop can be a lot easier than trying to buy something via Craig's List.


----------



## bgitler (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. The seller responded to an email I sent him and wrote that the shifters are Sora and not 2300 STI if that matters. Have you heard much about the Masi. I've been researching some different forums and some people say the Partenza has a solid frame while others say it "rides like a wet noodle."


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bgitler said:


> Thanks for your reply. The seller responded to an email I sent him and wrote that the shifters are Sora and not 2300 STI if that matters. Have you heard much about the Masi. I've been researching some different forums and some people say the Partenza has a solid frame while others say it "rides like a wet noodle."


I have no firsthand experience with Masi's, but see nothing in the specs that would indicate the bike would ride unlike any other with alu frame/ CF fork and similar tires. 

The proof is in the test ride. I tend to take reviews with a grain of salt, as they say.

Sora is a step up from 2300 (albeit, a small one), but 9 speed versus 8 is a plus. I wouldn't hinge my buying decision on that alone.


----------



## bgitler (May 14, 2013)

Thanks! I'm going to contact the seller to see if I could meet with him this weekend.


----------

